# My company makes custom parts using 3D scanning and 3D printing



## freshmad3d (Dec 15, 2016)

My company is Freshmade 3D and we specialize in using digital manufacturing (3D scanning, computer-aided-design, 3D printing) to produce those rare and custom parts you can't find anywhere. Let me know if we can help you out!

Check us out at freshmade3d.com

http://imgur.com/ZRXbFOb

http://www.3ders.org/articles/201607...ent-parts.html


----------



## OGMIDWEST (Jul 15, 2016)

Can You post some examples of reproduced parts, and please state price estimate and turnaround times.


----------

